# 8n Newbee



## high-maint (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi All,
I am what you call a newcommer to the whole tractor world. I have always liked tractors. I just purchased a Ford 8N. In my opinion it is in good to excellent un-restored condition. I kind of fell in love with it when I saw it. I feel it has a very humble beginning. I learned that it was purchased in July ? of 1947. The man also at that time purchased a plow, cultivator and a sicle bar mower. He owned it up until 4-5 years ago. The man just was too old. He sold it to a friend of the family. That guy used it to plow a 100 foot by 50 foot garden for 2 years. Then it basically sat. The tractor also received new tires. After the fact, he was not too happy because the new tires tore up hus grass. I also have the original wheel weights for it. I can believe its past due to it still being a 6 volt system, and the overall apearance is that of it not being molested. To the collector, the serial # is 8N407.

Did anyone ever use a belly mower with any success on these?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is a good web site for ya http://home.att.net/~jmsmith45/
Ryan


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

That is a highly collectible tractor! WOW #407! The lowest I have seen in person ever was #140. Considering there were 500K of these produced, quite amazing! Sure Woods makes a wonderful belly mower for these but to be honest a good finish mower is easier to change out and use then the belly unless you are strictly going to use it for cutting grass only. Take care of that tractor --- post some pics when you can. I have restored quite a number of 8N and worked on even more! 

In any case, here is a small pic of my 8N. Still a work tractor not a trailer queen! 

<h2>WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!!</h2>

<center><img width=640 height=480 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/ford8n.jpg></center>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That IS an oldy. What are your plans for it?

As for the belly mower. Never used one, but from what I heard Andy is right. Takes almost a full day to swap that baby on and off. Granted if thats all you plan to use it for, thats fine, but for off and on use? I would go with a three point hitch mower.


----------



## high-maint (Jun 22, 2004)

My plans were to use it to brush hog about an acre. Nothing real heavy duty. I enjoy working on vehicles, I figured how hard could an old tractor be? It seems that replacement parts are plentiful. It looks easier that finding parts for my 69 Olds.

Steve


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

It is easier. My good friend, Don Barkley at www.just8ns.com is by far the most reliable, kind and knowledgable resource out there. His shipping is SUPERFAST and his service before, during, after the sale is outstanding. I have worked with him for many years. (Tell him Andy from Tractorforum.com sent ya!) 

Well, if you are going to be bushhogging, I recommend a 5' brushhog for anything other than light lawn/weeds. A finish or belly mower will not be able to handle the rough stuff, so make sure that you get the right tool for the job. You can get a light duty or economy 5' bushhog pretty reasonable. I recommend a Howse or King Kutter personally. (I have all Howse equipment)

They are simple to work on and were built to be repaired in the field by farmers not engineers. You won't find anything here on these simple flat 4s that you cannot handle. These things were built like a TANK and built to last!!!  Trust me, they may be small and old but they are one of the finest tractors IMHO that were ever built. 

Thanks for sharing, hope to see pics of your low count beauty soon! 

Andy


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractorforum Steve,

Great tractor you have there. If I were you I would keep it original. 

I agree, sounds like you need a bush hog. If you do decide you need a finish mower I strongly recommend a three point hitch, as oppose to belly mower, much easier to change from one implement to another. Also a rear discharge, that way you can mow “close up” on either side. 

I strongly recommend that you use a overrunning clutch with a bush hog or finish mower. This is also known as ORC. A ORC will go on the pto shaft of your tractor and then the pto shaft from the bush hog or finish mower will attach to it. A ORC will keep the momentum of the spinning blades on the mowers from pushing you and your tractor into your wife’s car or her favorite flower bed, even though you’ve disengaged the clutch and applied the brakes with all your might. (This kind of thing will cause you to find out what a real battle ax looks like in action. Don’t ask me how I know.)

I grew up on a 8n. Used one a lots bush hogging with no ORC. Don’t think my Dad knew about them. Probably couldn’t have afforded one if he had. Back then cow lot fences weren’t too expensive to rebuild so ORCs would have been low priority. Besides, small boys on tractors needed to learn to plan their stops. 

You might want to get some stabilizer bars to keep those mowers, attached to that well planed out three point hitch, mowing exactly where you want them to mow. 

If you know what I’m taking about, forgive me for rambling on. If you need more info post back, someone with more knowledge than I will be glad to answer all your questions. I might even come up with another opinion.

Enjoy your tractor, the 8n is wonderful piece of machinery.

:cpu:


----------



## high-maint (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank All for your input. I have recently had my first problem with the 8N. It looks like due to lack of use and care, the lift/lower handle for the hydraulics froze. PS. I broke the handle off. I have already ordered replacement parts from Don. It also seems that in my "Power Tool Fettish" while taking it appart, I boogered the threaded end of the shaft. I have someone looking at it to see if they can repair it. So, I have to order more parts. Oh Well. Live and learn.

I have also already installed an ORC. I will not take that kind of chance for $50.00.

Steve


----------

